# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Frogging?

## flandersander

I'm not sure if you could call it fishing but what if the fish aren't biting? you are in a survival situation and you happened to have some flies in your kit. the fish won't bite. what do you do? i believe the correct answer would be to try to catch some frogs on the fly. thats right. It occured to me that frogs eat flys. so use flies. does anybody do this or is it even possible?

----------


## nell67

Here ya go flander,a thread about well frogging

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...highlight=frog

and yes,it is possible

----------


## Rick

(head slap) Doh! Firstest, frogs don't normally swim out away from shore. They are fraidy cats and are concerned they might be...I don't know....eaten. It's in bold letters in their Frog Survival Manual. You'll find them on shore, in shallow water, or sloughs where you can catch them by hand or by gig.

----------


## flandersander

ok doh is copyrighted so u may be sued by matt groening. also, they can be very timmid like you said and jump away before you can get a chance to stab them. and thanks nell.

----------


## crashdive123

Carefull Rick, there could be copywright attorneys trolling around here. :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :EEK!:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

If you can't get close enough to gig, grab or "fish" get an old BB gun if you are lazy like me. Lots of stuff can be taken up close with a Crossman pump up pellet & BB gun.

----------


## Rick

Ned - doh is not copyrighted (neither is Doh!). D'oh is trademarked and there is a difference.

----------


## flandersander

there's a reason for flanders. a friend of mine asked me if i was keagan flanders. so everybody calls me flanders. or ned whateve.

----------


## trax

> there's a reason for flanders. a friend of mine asked me if i was keagan flanders. so everybody calls me flanders. or ned whateve.


and there I was being led to believe that reason had _nothing_ to do with anything involving you deadly neddly.

----------


## marberry

iv always caught frogs with my bear hands , you could tie up a shirt and use it like a net. or just use a net if ur desperte . personally id have to be a step from death to eat a frog.

----------


## Rick

Is Whateve another nickname?

----------


## flandersander

you just never quit do you? is another a nickname? should i call you nickname from now on? should I call you is? What about trademark? huh?huh?

----------


## Rick

You said folks call you ned whateve. I was just trying to understand why they would call you whateve. Geese. Go get a glass of chocolate milk and relax.

----------


## flandersander

i'm sorry rick as i've said before i'm really stressed out. if i'm ever being a jerk, don't hesitate to tell me. also don't say well ur being a jerk cuz u got it.

----------


## crashdive123

If you're so stressed out why not just chill out instead of taking it out on people that are trying to help you?  If you make it more difficult, that help that you seek may be harder to come by.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Good Lord, you ain't gonna learn to get frogs that way and if you happen to hit one with your truck remember to cut the leaders in their legs or they will jump out of the pan.

----------


## Stealth

> iv always caught frogs with my bear hands


if i had bear hands, i think i would be hunting more substantial food than frogs :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## marberry

its just a ruddy spelling mistake , leme alone stealth lol

----------


## Stealth

haha, i know, but it was too easy to let go

----------


## flandersander

> If you're so stressed out why not just chill out instead of taking it out on people that are trying to help you?  If you make it more difficult, that help that you seek may be harder to come by.


you're right. i sometimes take it out on people without even noticing. i'm really sorry guys. i try to chill out but i'm in quite a prediciment thats way over my head.i try to chill but everything seems to scream "you're going to get fired". see kinekor might be replacing me for a machine. its a terrible thing to be going through and i'm sorry for taking out my frustrations on you.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

> you're right. i sometimes take it out on people without even noticing. i'm really sorry guys. i try to chill out but i'm in quite a prediciment thats way over my head.i try to chill but everything seems to scream "you're going to get fired". see kinekor might be replacing me for a machine. its a terrible thing to be going through and i'm sorry for taking out my frustrations on you.


Hmmm, I would start lookin' for another job. It isn't the end of the world Flander.... I have been there so many times. My basic phylosophy is that everybody and I do mean everybody works for themselves whether in business for themselves or just has a job. Jobs tend to disappear at this time in history but isn't worth stressin' over as is my experience. You'll find another job or?? find a niche in your present job and become your employers competition..

----------


## Rick

So what's the deal? Your profile says you're 14 so what kind of job do you have?

----------


## nell67

Thinking the same thing Rick

----------


## trax

> haha, i know, but it was too easy to let go


That's right Stealth, we've been leaving the easy ones for you.... :Big Grin:

----------


## flandersander

i'm not 14. my profile says i'm 14? i'll have to change that. i weld gerders but there is a machine that can weld them together automatically. i am an aprenticed welder so i suppose getting a job wouldn't be that hard. i've grown accustomed to working at kinekor though.

----------


## nell67

Yep,it says that,also says you are a brain sugeon???

----------


## crashdive123

Welder? whew!  I was thinking (your profile did say 14) that it must be kind of harsh out there, getting fired from a lemonade stand.  jk

----------


## Rick

I sort of figured one one of them was wrong. I've never met too many 14 year old brain surgeons.

----------


## flandersander

they were both wrong. i'm not sure why i put brain surgeon. although i was a pretty smart kid in grade nine i'm not posative i could repair a human brain. but i am really a welder.

----------


## Beo

I got a welding degree too and am certified in the State of Ohio, so what. As for Frog Giging I go in the spring with my son and brother-in-law, pretty fun we use a frog gig kinda like a small pitchfork.

----------


## nell67

I have welded before ,not certified,but I could do it if I had too...

----------


## Rick

I remember Tuesday Weld. Does that count?

----------


## Beo

No it doesn't.

----------


## flandersander

i'm not sure i've ever heard of tuesday weld. i'm pretty sure it doesn't count though. LOL

----------


## Catfish

> I remember Tuesday Weld. Does that count?


If Tuesday Weld married Hal March III, she'd be Tuesday March 3.

----------


## Beo

Funny stuff there.

----------

